# Mass. Court Officer?



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

What is a Mass. Court Officer? Who do they work for, what do they do, and what authority do they have?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

A Mass Court Officer is the same as a Bailiff. They are basically court security and work for the Trial Court system in Massachusetts, similar to our District Court system. Very political job and they get paid pretty well.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes!
I also heard that they get boxes of Citations too.....................................
Sorry couldn't resist.
:wink:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

mpd61 @ Thu September 16 said:


> Yes!
> I also heard that they get boxes of Citations too.....................................
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

POPCOP is right ,very good money and it's all about who you know. 

I applied and had a letter of recommendation and i didn't get an interview.
But a guy i know who has no police or security experience what so ever got an interview. 
But in the end his congressman trumped my state rep.
I hate the whole thing but in this state you have to play the game to get jobs like that one.

In all fairness they tend to promote from within, from what i have heard. Just my own experience with it.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Unless mommy or daddy is a judge, or you're a drinking buddy of Finneran's, forget it.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I interviewed for the job back in April, didn't end up making the final cut, but such is life (no political influnce was used). As far as what they do, they monitor prisoners in the lock up, escort them to and from the court room, they inspect the courtroom prior to its use for any contraband, they maintain order in the courtroom while court is in session, and they provide other security related duties assigned to them by their supervisors. They are employees of the Mass. Trial Court System (state bennies, Group 2 retirement, and $38k to start max around $54k). As far as their authority it is derived from the judge and I remember reading in the MGL somewhere that they can also serve warrants (I don't believe that is used though). It is a very tough job to get (no exam, no civil service, they basically hire who they want) and depending on court assignment it can either be extremely boring or pretty busy. They usually only post vacancies for a short period of time (around 5 business days) so if you are not checking regularly you may miss your window of opportunity.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, I was interviewed back in April as well at Middlesex in Cambridge. I interviewed with the head of court security for Essex County, the Head Court Officer at Middlesex (who actually is good friends with my dad) and some administrative woman from the Trial Court. All in all, I figured that they had to grant interviews to people as a matter of formality, even though those jobs were gone before they were even posted. I think that under state law, jobs like these have to be posted and open to the public so as not to give the appearance on inpropriety. I think that I interviewed very well and was commended by the board. But in the end, I guess I didn't pony up enough $$$ to the right person's campaign. 

Remember: "It's not what you know, it's who you know"


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm 3 weeks in and this job is fantastic. 

It's been pretty easy adjusting to weekends off after all those years of the middle of the week being my weekend...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Glad to hear it but did you really just reply to a post from almost two years ago???


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Rock said:


> Glad to hear it but did you really just reply to a post from almost two years ago???


Oooops....looks like it, doesn't it? :sq:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Rock said:


> Glad to hear it but did you really just reply to a post from almost two years ago???


I think it's because he's still using "dial up" and a 56k modem.

try broadband or DSL.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

94c said:


> I think it's because he's still using "dial up" and a 56k modem.
> 
> try broadband or DSL.


What does that have to do with anything??


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

New Hire said:


> What does that have to do with anything??


94 I can see they hired him for his quick wit and sense of humor.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

New Hire said:


> What does that have to do with anything??


It's like writing a letter to your penpal real slow because you know he can't read that fast.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

94c said:


> It's like writing a letter to your penpal real slow because you know he can't read that fast.


Actually, it was the only thread I found related to this topic....

REAL _engaging_ bunch around here...:naughty:


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

So let me get this straight, you knew that the post was 2 years old and then you posted:

"I'm 3 weeks in and this job is fantastic." 

"It's been pretty easy adjusting to weekends off after all those years of the middle of the week being my weekend..."

Maybe I'm missing something, usually if you're searching for a post regarding something like this, it's because you have a question or you are actually passing on valuable information.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

:L: :L: :L:


Rock said:


> Glad to hear it but did you really just reply to a post from almost two years ago???


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

SP880 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, usually if you're searching for a post regarding something like this, it's because you have a question or you are actually passing on valuable information.


Nope, "just shootin' the breeze"...

:mrgreen:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Congrats on your new job, which court house are you assigned??


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks!

I'm _temporarily_ assigned in Fall River....


----------

